# Husband won't go down on me...what do i do



## chugirl (Apr 17, 2010)

My husband has refused to go down on me with the excuse that the smell makes him feel like puking nd I dnt know why he feels like that cos I know am very neat,bcos of this am begining to lose interest in sex since that act is the one that makes me go crazy nd now I dnt know what to do. I hav asked him abt bjs for him nd said it feels nice bt its nt that important to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Does he like if you use any of the flavored creams?

My H will only do it if he is, as he says, "very turned on". It has nothing to do with how great we smell and taste. My guy also doesn't like to talk about sex and if he ever opens his eyes during any sex act it is only for a split second. So there are several issues I have to work on here. Is your guy the same?

Why does your guy not like bjs? Maybe he was brought up to think that genitals are dirty. Maybe his parents said that to him when he was little. That kind of stuff can stay with you forever, and you may not even remember they said it.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

unless something is wrong with ur marriage/relationship, i cant find any better reason y he wont want to go down on u...

outta curiosity, how was it previously when he did it? i think no such complains, rite?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

No, it has nothing to do with the marriage or relationship. My H will have sex with me when he is not turned on at all plus so tired he is falling asleep while he is climaxing, he looks at me so sweetly and lovingly all the time, yet he does not like oral and the only thing that irritates him with me at all is when I talk about sex. People are just different. There are millions of married men in the US, and we can only find a couple dozen interested enough in healthy sex to be on this forum. The others don't care or are on porn sites. Don't think everyone is like the men who come here.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Get him one of those divers nose plugs


----------



## Dadeo (Oct 2, 2010)

I will freely admit that going down on a woman is amongst my favorite things in life. there is a level of intimacy and giving to it that you just can not beat. 
In your husbands case i would think this goes back to something in his early sexual education, it has that ring of an issue brought about by experience.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I could see where the smell issue would be a problem. I'm the kind of person who would gag if I smelled something that I thought was unpleasant with my mouth full, but don't get me wrong, I love going down on my W.
As far as the BJs, I would love them, but they always have to be cut short because I am just too ticklish!!! ( A little embarassing, but true!) Perhaps he's too sensitive down there, and feels that by going down on you, he would be putting you thru the same?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Get him to go hunting or fishing, or otherwise similar thing as a farm slaughtering animals or similar.

He needs to get his hands dirty in life, to understand what is truly unpleasant.

That will clear his mind of the nonsense that the beautiful places of a woman are to be neglected in such a way. 

These things, the tactile experiences to our senses, they are always relative one to another, and we become at ease with these tings with experience.

He needs to truly get his hands dirty and dive in.

Good men reading this, do not neglect your women this way!


----------



## Soccerdad (Oct 9, 2010)

Won't go down? Closes his eyes? I feel sorry for you ladies.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

The only thing I could think to suggest would be that if the smell bothers him, and you know you are a clean person, maybe see a doctor to ensure you have no infections or anything that could be creating an odor. It might even be something that you don't notice, but if he has a great sense of smell, he might. 

Otherwise, I don't know what to suggest. I'm a really lucky woman, my boyfriend loves to do that, so I've not had to go without since getting with him.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Get him one of those divers nose plugs


LOL Great idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

It's very mean for a husband to say that. What if a wife refuses to eat his thing with same reason? Tell him the same when he asks for oral sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

To me is about showing the other one how much you love them...if you have trouble going down on her is because something has happened in the past that keep you from getting excited at the idea....if you don't get horny only thinking of doing that to your wife, something needs to be fixed in your head...because is about loving with all your heart that special person in your life...and if you find such intimate thing gross you are not deeply in love with that person....it took many years for my wife to let me cum in her mouth and today is amazing feeling and seeing her do that to me....it also took time for her to understand that she needed to show desire for it, it was not only about doing it, but also showing me that she can also enjoy it....how you suceed in something like that? well, comunication and showing back how much you are willing to become the best friend, husband / wife you can be ....and then, communicate some more....educated yoursef - read statistics and share them with him...it is about work and work..and some day, he'll realized how good is giving you that kind of pleasure....good luck


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

he could be bullsh*tting you like mine was. My husband wouldn't admit he was insecure about his oral performance. For men that haven't dated women willing to show & teach... a woman's V is very intimidating. Just throwing out the possibility that he is too ashamed to admit his insecurity halts his desire. 
Secondly - women have different scents and the scents change with hormonal changes. Not all men enjoy the natural scents of a woman. Thats kinda week he told you that your smell makes him wanna puke and Id find that insensitive. 
If its that important to you then ask him if theres anything you can do to improve the conditions down there? ask him what shave style he prefers and always offer yourself right after a shower and use flavored lubes but keep his initial experiment runs short as more like foreplay. Express your desire to exchange oral intimacy and agree to make the experience as comfy as possible for one another. He shouldnt be rude with feedback but honest. hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OpenMindedGuy (Oct 8, 2010)

Chugirl:
There is nothing more exciting than going down on a beautiful and excited woman. I can't understand why your husband won't satisfy your needs. I agree with a previous remark made that its a very cruel thing to say. 

Here's an idea. Have a hot bath together and let him wash your privates. And maybe ask him to gently lick your outer labia, slowly working inside. If that doesn't get him worked up I would be very surprised indeed.
Let me know if my advice worked 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Men from different culture have different thinking. 

Most Chinese men are reluctant to go down on women's pxxxxx. They think it is demeaning for them to be like that, and they think women's pxxxxx are dirty and ugly, since few Chinese women shave their pxxxx. 

If he has macho issue, then it is difficult. 

If it is just about dirty and ugly, it is easy to fix. Shave it in a pretty shape, wash it very clean, if possible, put some chocolate or honey on it, see he likes it or not.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

When I was a young man in school there was a name for the boys who would not give oral to their girlfriends.

They were called ex-boyfriends.

In marriage, these things, they are not so different.

Good men, as much as you should absolutely pursue and expect to receive your own desires, all the more do not neglect your responsiblities and opportunities to be intimate in this same way with your woman!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

i still dont see a reason y men wont go down for their partners, isnt it priceless when u see her getting a heavenly orgasm from eating her out?


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't log on here to make any money but I have these panties that I have printed up as an adult novelty item. They have a nutritional information label on the front. The season calls for orange and black but as the seasons market changes so do the colors. med, lg and xl. pm me if you're interested and good luck. By the way, I will NOT put my dinky anyplace I wouldn't put my tongue and I truly do love the taste and sounds from my wife when she's gettin' her "groove on".


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Tell him to come on here and let me give him my "beer lecture."

The first time I went down on a woman, I gagged a little too.

The first time I drank beer, I swallowed the stuff like a real guy I was at 17 years old, and looked around the room, and pretended like I was cool. I hated it.

Of course, I couldn't let the other guys know I hated this and didn't know why they could stand drinking the stuff. So I had another.

A few days later I had another. Not really liking it all that much.

I went off to college. I tried Piels, I tried Milwalkee's Best, I'd even drink Moosehead once in awhile.

Finally, 6 to 18 months into drinking it, I love beer. I mean. . .I LOVE BEER! (know what I am saying?) The smell. The taste. The way it gleans in a frosty mug after mowing the lawn on a hot day.

Liking beer is an aquired taste and if he's going to be a man, he's going to have to learn how to like beer.

Gabeesh? (kapish, however you spell it  )


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree that its somewhat of an acquired taste. But there's also a bit of a Pavlovian reaction to it as well. You also learn to associate the smell and taste with sex and pleasure.

If your first few times getting laid were in the parking lot at IHOP, you would probably get a hard-on every time you smelled pancakes.

So - as far as what to do - keep talking to him about your needs and make it as pleasurable as possible for him every time he obliges.



Scannerguard said:


> Tell him to come on here and let me give him my "beer lecture."
> 
> The first time I went down on a woman, I gagged a little too.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

This isn't cool, was he like that before marriage. I wouldn't be with a guy who wouldn't. That to me is one of the most pleasureable things in life, and I'm not about to be screwed out of it.
Good luck with him


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Ask him if its ok if you find someone who will do it for you?


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

sharing

Have you thought about cutting your pubic hair-sometimes that keeps the smell. Or Where some kind of perfume or something-near there... that would draw him in

Judith


----------



## sigh....again? (Sep 18, 2010)

My two cents: I love to do that for my wife, in part because I know how much she enjoys it.

If physical limits allow (thickness of walls, children in hearing distance, etc), maybe next time he tries make sure to be very vocal about your enjoyment- don't fake, that's not cool- but do let him know. 

I go there because thats how I know I'll get the best reaction. I can't think any man doesn't enjoy getting a big reaction...y'know?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No perfume down there. . .a side subject. . .but I don't think the ladies would like it when I sneezed.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> No perfume down there. . .a side subject. . .but I don't think the ladies would like it when I sneezed.


How many men really like to lick women's puxxxxx, my husband just loves it. Crazy! So I put a lot of effort making my puxxx pretty too. And the orgasm drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Nine-E (Oct 7, 2008)

Acquired taste? Really?

The first time I got the scent of a woman was when my first girlfriend let me put my hand down her pants. That's as far as it went that night, but while driving home I scratched my nose with the same hand and caught the scent. I nearly drove off the road! It was INTOXICATING! I literally, not joking here, didn't wash my hand for three days. I couldn't keep from sniffing it every chance I got. I LOVED it.

From then on I couldn't wait to go down on her. Too bad I married someone who doesn't care if I eat her or not. 

- T


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> How many men really like to lick women's puxxxxx, my husband just loves it. Crazy! So I put a lot of effort making my puxxx pretty too. And the orgasm drives me crazy!!!


In the past couple weeks our relationship has hit a new area. I could do it day in and day out. She says she is trying to make her orgasm last longer but she cant wait for it to happen and she just clutches my head when shes close and she cant stop. If i'm using my hand to get her off I can tease and draw the climax out for three or four minutes but I still have to have a taste of the nectar and that drives her crazy with bucking convulsions. Mmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> In the past couple weeks our relationship has hit a new area. I could do it day in and day out. She says she is trying to make her orgasm last longer but she cant wait for it to happen and she just clutches my head when shes close and she cant stop. If i'm using my hand to get her off I can tease and draw the climax out for three or four minutes but I still have to have a taste of the nectar and that drives her crazy with bucking convulsions. Mmmmmmmmmm......




Happy for you.

Tell you a secret, don't know if you know it already or not. I read porn stories while my husband is licking me, at the same time! Porn stories can really arouse me, I do it when I want to have strong strong strong orgasms, I mean come orally. When I am about to come, I just pull my husband's head closer and let him know I want his tongue deep inside my *****. Then I just go crazy..................scream and scream................. because after I come, my husband will keep on licking me...............until the orgasm disappears, that can last about a minute.....................


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Nine-E said:


> Acquired taste? Really?
> 
> The first time I got the scent of a woman was when my first girlfriend let me put my hand down her pants. That's as far as it went that night, but while driving home I scratched my nose with the same hand and caught the scent. I nearly drove off the road! It was INTOXICATING! I literally, not joking here, didn't wash my hand for three days. I couldn't keep from sniffing it every chance I got. I LOVED it.
> 
> ...


My husband takes a shower twice a day,

I like to smell my husband's one day old cxxx......................

not the one just washed..................I only smell soap...............

I like to smell his one night old cxxx, too..........

Sometimes I just go down on my husband and sniff his balls and cxxx...............


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My husband takes a shower twice a day,
> 
> I like to smell my husband's one day old cxxx......................
> 
> ...


all hail greenpearl:allhail:


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

Greenpearl!!! Exactly! 
I don't know if guys like that, but I like one day old too!!!
But my hubby is/was the same...sex is not possible right now.
He HATES going down on me and even if I ask him to he says no.
Made me cry one night, but he never knew it.
Anyhow, good luck. 
I've talked to a Dr. about the "smell" he says is there, and she says some women just have stronger smells. Everything was fine med. wise with me/it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Bloodymary said:


> Greenpearl!!! Exactly!
> I don't know if guys like that, but I like one day old too!!!
> But my hubby is/was the same...sex is not possible right now.
> He HATES going down on me and even if I ask him to he says no.
> ...


I had this issue with my ex. He didn't want to do it until I told him I wanted to leave. Then he wanted to do everything I wanted, but it was too late.

Sex with him was really boring! I think I really need a man who understands romantic sex. I am very grateful to my husband. He is just the man I want!!!


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

Two words for you "Brazillian Wax" 

Then sit on his face.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't afford regular waxes. I am very active and SC humidity makes me sweat all the freakin' time.

I use Magic hair remover to stay hairless. Do it once a week and I stay nice and manicured downstairs. Less hair for me equals a whole heck of a lot easier keeping clean.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I have never tried wax. Don't know how good it is. 

I shave all the unnecessary part everyday since I don't like the ugly stubble myself. 

In the habit now! 

When I wash, I don't just wash outside of my puxxx, I wash inside too. I don't want my husband to smell anything funny, only healthy sweet puxxx smell.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I have never tried wax. Don't know how good it is.
> 
> I shave all the unnecessary part everyday since I don't like the ugly stubble myself.
> 
> ...


This is a good option to if it works. I can't shave with any regularity. I get terrible, painfully and unavoidable razor burn. I have tried bucket loads of different shaving creams, lotions, aftershaves, bikini zone. Still get the nasty razor burn.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan said:


> Two words for you "Brazillian Wax"
> 
> Then sit on his face.


wouldnt it be painfull to yank the pubic hair out???


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

malmale said:


> wouldnt it be painfull to yank the pubic hair out???


Yea it is painful. Totally worth it. My wife has little to no pain tolerance and has it done every 3 weeks for the past two years. I asked her if she wanted "laser hair removal" and she said, "nahh, this is fine". She does this because she knows that I will be licking everything down there when it is hairless. And well, frankly, it isn't just lickable, it feels *phenomenal* during intercourse also.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan said:


> Yea it is painful. Totally worth it. My wife has little to no pain tolerance and has it done every 3 weeks for the past two years. I asked her if she wanted "laser hair removal" and she said, "nahh, this is fine". She does this because she knows that I will be licking everything down there when it is hairless. And well, frankly, it isn't just lickable, it feels *phenomenal* during intercourse also.


LOL
well, mine just do normal shaving n trimming once a week. prior to that, if i go down and the hair is much longer, we call it flossing time


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Seriously, you don't need perfume.

I like the smell and taste just fine. More than just fine. I love it. It's like that comedian joked. There's nothing like the smell of a new car. That's the best smell in the world. That and p***y. 

Adding perfume is like putting a lemon in my beer or something. Why would I want to do that? No fruiting the beer!!!!

Besides that, what I meant by sneezing was is I am allergic to a lot of perfumes. 

The scent of a woman is all I need.

So be careful with perfumes.

I am afraid a woman on well-intended advice may put something floral down there and then all your smell is flowers and pXXXX. Or vanilla and p***y. Well, beleive it or not, that combo may not be appealing. Not to mention that vanilla perfume won't automatically taste like vanilla - it will taste like chemicals.

A little perfume up at the nape of the neck (a liittle! if one is not allergic) is fine, maybe at the cleavage but let your pheromones down there do their work!

And oh, as far as shaving, it's supposed to look like a Dorito chip. 

Luckily you have me here to relate to everything in terms of beer and doritos.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife got tips long ago from some dancers at Deja Vu. They do shave for the most part but they use a good brand of cream rinse as the lotion and then use a roll on deoderant to keep those ugly red folicules away.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Seriously, you don't need perfume.
> 
> I like the smell and taste just fine. More than just fine. I love it. It's like that comedian joked. There's nothing like the smell of a new car. That's the best smell in the world. That and p***y.
> 
> ...


Who uses perfume? Men like the original puxxx smell. They don't like to smell perfume!!! I don't even like to smell perfume. I like my husband's cccc and balls with his manly smell!!!

I like mine triangle!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think the women on here are wanting their husbands to be "pron" stars too much. and thats just "nasty" for you to expect him to fulfill your "nasty" fantasies.

of course i jest , same subject different gender on the other thread.

i love to do it to my wife so i really cant understand his reluctance


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the original poster needs to go to the dr (like someone else suggested) to rule out infection bc we are the least likely to smell something on ourselves. 

If he was like this before marriage, then he may stay like this. I see you are not from the US, maybe there are more traditional values associated with sex where you are from. He may be nervous and it may scare him... smells, looks, etc. Its like when you have your first scraped knee... its terrifying, gross, hurts but once you get another its a little easier to handle. 

if that is the case, talk with him gently about ways you could make it better for him... closing his eyes tells me he is very insecure or scared of sexual acts... let him know its ok and you want to learn these things together.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Dose anybody else see a double standard with this issue?

Its always been an issue in my marriage I give and she don't.before we were married she would every once in a while then it fadded away to nothing.( every time I would ask. she would say do I have to? and then I'd get the 2 min and then she would just climb on top. it got to point where I just stopped asking.)

please don't jump all over me there are men and women who do not have this double standard. But it seems to me that most women say if she don't like to give then too bad just except it. But a lot of times thoes same women get really upset if they are refused.

Again I'm not refering to any one on here but I have been on other boards where that was the policy so to speak.

as a matter of fact I have been advoiding sex with my wife because she is so selfish sexually that I'd rather take matters into my own hand. 

She is starting to wonder whats up. LOL


----------



## Nine-E (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, chillymorn. 

So many times when a man complains on a board that his wife refuses to do oral on him, the response is "she shouldn't be pressured to do something she doesn't want to do". But when a woman complains that her man won't do her orally, the response is more likely "what's wrong with him?" or "you should be assertive and tell him what you need". 

I do see a double standard here. No question.

- Nine-E


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm with you chillymorn. I even know women who wont put out oraly and expect it and it makes no sense to me. Anything I want I am certainly willing to do. But I give BJ's 95% of the time and he only does it like.....30% but thats ok I'm not big on it, there is other stuff I want done lol


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I know - the double standard.

It's just the way it is.

Ours, as guys, is not to question the code of fellatio and cunninglingus.

She is spreading her legs and letting you inside of nirvana, with the potential to propel your genes and all of your ancestor's genes into eternity and immortality.

If you can't deal with the code and question the code, well, I'll be happy to abide by the code with your wife.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I know - the double standard.
> 
> It's just the way it is.
> 
> ...


Go for it if you like selfish sex then more power to ya

sounds like someones a little whipped.I have to much respect for myself.you can find her at the curb.

ps I hope you have a lot of money and some ear plugs because she never shuts up!!!!!

All joking aside but it might very well be the furture of things to come.

I'm starting to think life is to short to put up with selfishness.I thought you were supost to meet your spouses needs and care about being a good lover!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I do see a lot of people are trapped because of their own selfish personalities. 

They think more about themselves, they think less about their partners, and that hurts. 

Slowly and slowly, they become miserable in their marriages because few are giving, then few are receiving, you don't receive, you don't feel being loved, then it becomes a vicious circle. 

A lot of things are the same, you give, you receive. You smile to people, people smile to you. You talk to people, people talk to you. If you just sit there and wait for everybody to dote their love to you. Who notices you?


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I never viewed it as "tit for tat", no woman owes me anything except the effort to keep our marrige together and a bj ain't all it takes. I would rather eat it, stare at it, put my fingers in it, watch her play with it, smell it, slurp on it, lick it and f**k it than get a bj any day! Heck, I just got the first one in nearly twenty years the other day that finished down her throat. If a guy needs a bj that freakin' bad he can get one at nearly any rest area, it'll just be from another guy. Have him wear your wifes lipstick.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

eeewwwww... LOL


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> I never viewed it as "tit for tat", no woman owes me anything except the effort to keep our marrige together and a bj ain't all it takes. I would rather eat it, stare at it, put my fingers in it, watch her play with it, smell it, slurp on it, lick it and f**k it than get a bj any day! Heck, I just got the first one in nearly twenty years the other day that finished down her throat. If a guy needs a bj that freakin' bad he can get one at nearly any rest area, it'll just be from another guy. Have him wear your wifes lipstick.


sound like your confused about your sexuallity.Anyone without gay tendicies would nerver sugest that!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I know - the double standard.
> 
> It's just the way it is.
> 
> ...


How about your wife would she be happy for you to abide by the code with my wife!

sounds like the way your whipped you seem to be all talk

and even that is in question don't really know how that last comment you made was needed!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm sorry about the last comment.

It's just that with women, oral stimulation is much more needed than a male needing oral stimulation. I am speaking generally.

Women get more of their orgasms from clitoral stimulation vs. g-spot stimulation so oral is going to be more pivotal to the pleasurable sexual experience for them. The man has got to realize it.

I like a bj as much as the next guy but honestly, as long as I am getting frequency with my sex life, I don't have to be so picky.

And the code is you are supposed to love it and to the woman, it's supposed to be a chore. That's the way it is and you shouldn't question the order of things.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> sound like your confused about your sexuallity.Anyone without gay tendicies would nerver sugest that!


Aww...ya' caught me.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

now that's the problem, ladies just hate it when it becomes a chore/rutine, dont ask me why, but it is just the way women perceive sex and stuff... the moment they feel as if u need it regularly and the only thing in our mind is to have sex all the time, it just pushes them away further...


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe he doesn't enjoy doing it, or finds it a turnoff. Maybe he's not comfortable with it because it grosses him out. Who knows. But it would probably be better to respect his boundaries and not ask him again. Although its different to the norm, not everyone likes doing the same things. What one person really gets into, another person may find repulsive and disgusting. So yeah - if your husband doesn't like it then there are plenty of other fun things you can do


----------



## kcguy (Nov 15, 2010)

My wife because of meds, has an odor from her V. I am a very oral guy. The first time I told her about it she was horribly embarrased. I told her, it's ok. We can figure this out. We can find a solution. Part of it is hygene, and part of it is med related. I ask her to freshen up before hand. If she doesn't get enough, then that's her lose, because she won't freshen up. I love taking showers with her, because I wash her body, and take extra time with her in that area. sometimes the anal area needs to be cleaned too. Lets be real. OK. We're adults. it's sweaty, you use the bathroom, and come on. Be respectful. if she can do that, she would have oral any time of the day, multiple times a day she wanted. She won't do it. It's a lose to both of us. I have talked to her about it, but she just doesn't get it. I'm not going to do down after she's been working all day.. I would never ask her to oral me, without washing up first. Most of the time a wash clothe, gentle cleaning and I would help usually handles it. Around her period it can get stronger, especially the more aroused she gets. Because I love her, I don't care and I get so into it, I don't even notice it anymore. Pleasing her and having fun is the most important thing and I can bring her to tears with the O's she reaches, because I am able to multitask while doing it. I know how to hit the g-spot.. LOL, in fact the first time, she O'd so hard, when done, she looked at me and said "where in the heck did you learn that?" No one she claims has ever come close to that level. Boy is she going to miss that. her loss. Some elses gain.


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

There's nothing more enjoyable than performing oral. At least that's my view of things. 

Did he perform oral on you before you got married? 

I'm always surprised to know there are women out there with husbands who won't go down on them.

What's that all about? 

I can only speak for me and it sounds like a terrible issue to have to deal with in a marriage.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

It could be a case of mistaken identity. He met the 'girl' once at an inopportune time and doesn't want to see her again.

See your ob/gyn about bacterial vaginosis, yeast infection and a ph balanced soap and remember to always wipe front to back(even if you reach in from the front) to avoid odor and infection.

If the normal lovely smell of a woman is what's bothering him you can always tempt him with an edible body oil or a can of whipped cream and a jar of marachinos


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the opposite issue. My wife needs oral as part of her foreplay to get her going.
I keep wet baby wipes handy to clean and we usually are good with those. It is best if she has just taken a shower.
My problem is she is too selfish ... She will get her oral and thoroughly enjoy it(says she really does not need it)
and then we go at it with her on on top or just missionary and she usually comes and I have about 2-3 min window in which
I have to come - she will just offer a lazy hand job after that but no BJ.
Maybe once in a couple of months she obliges after I ask her. 
I have to learnt to deal with it... sometimes just giving her oral
since I just love it and the way it makes her squirm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

samiam7 you should concentrate on that 2-3 min window by doing a 69, if a 69 isn't an option then lubricate yourself before her oral and remind yourself a few times during her oral how hot it is for you to watch her squirm.


----------

